# Wwhat effect did Bachmann use on lead for American Woman?



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I am trying to find out waht effect Rhandy Bachmann used on the kead guitar solo to American Woman? Its so smooth and creamy. I want to say its a Big Muff, but I've got a vintage Muff, and I cant get taht particular sound.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

This is just a guess but he did use one.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=3663


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't really know, but I read one time that he likes to use an octavia pedal. Could that give him those high compressed lead notes that blend together so fluidly?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> This is just a guess but he did use one.
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=3663


Yeah, it was the Herzog. I remember reading an interview back in the day. He also used it on "No Time" and a lot of other stuff. Not sure what guitar though. He played his Gretches alot back then.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Its got to be Gretsch!*

I think you need to start with one of the key ingredients...a Gretsch guitar. I have seen Randy in interviews in which he stated that "you need a Gretsch to get that sound". I do know that he had an extensive collection of these guitars at one time. I can't say if that is still the case as we are not exactly best friends. 

But it could have been a Gibson...here is a quote from the book American Woman: The Story of the Guess Who.

"The genesis of American Woman was unusual. The band was playing a Canadian date after returning from a long American tour. In mid set, Randy broke a D string on his Gibson Les Paul guitar, so the others left the stage for a break. He replaced the string, and while tuning up, started into this heavy three chord power riff reminiscent of Led Zeppelin's Whole Lotta Love. The others came on stage and joined in, jamming on the now familiar three chords."

I have read elsewhere that the vocals and guitars were all double tracked on the American Woman album, which would certainly explain why the vocals were so thick, and the guitars...so damned creamy! Once I learned this, I listened to the album again and I believe I can actually here the double tracking.


----------



## Hagar (Feb 1, 2007)

1959 Les Paul w/ Bigsby > Garnet Herzog > Garnet BTO.

...from a conversation I had with Randy in Gar Gillies shop 3 years ago when I was getting my BTO serviced. (RIP Gar)


----------

